# Top 5 Free OSX Games?



## owaters (May 29, 2003)

What are your top 5 FREE OSX games?


----------



## scaryfish (May 31, 2003)

Heh I can't even think of 5 free games for mac in total..
Here's my top 2 at least:

1 - Nethack.  http://www.nethack.org
2 - Jump 'n Bump (look carefully, there is a mac port) http://www.jumpbump.mine.nu


----------



## symphonix (May 31, 2003)

Maelstrom, GLTron, and Airburst (shareware, I know, but pretty cheap).


----------



## ksv (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Maelstrom, GLTron, and Airburst (shareware, I know, but pretty cheap). *



Have you tried the original Escape Velocity? Highly addictive, but don't try EV Override and EV Nova first 
(maybe I've asked you before?)


----------



## Giaguara (May 31, 2003)

XGates is awesome.


----------



## ksv (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *XGates is awesome.  *



Yea, but I was truly disappointed when I saw the actual game, after the awesome startup screen


----------



## symphonix (Jun 1, 2003)

Does KDE's game package still come with Space Duel? ;-)


----------



## MikeXpop (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, it does. That's so addictive.

I really really really enjoy GetAmped. Search for it at macgamefiles.com


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 10, 2003)

Jedi Knight 2...



But then again we are talking about free games here... Hmmmm!

MacMame+Thousands of ROMS...



Nope! This isn't either...  

Doom Legacy! That's it! A great free game! An all time classic too!


----------



## mr. k (Jun 10, 2003)

a great game is found here : http://www.medievia.com .  before just closing your browser tab though, read through a little, and before completely dismissing the game go to http://solidsun.com/cm/ and then connect to the game (directions are on the homepage).
it's a real deep game, if you like warcraft and starcraft and strategy games like that you can really get into medievia.


----------



## toast (Jun 10, 2003)

Classic one, I'm at level 40: http://crystalnewmedia.com/gridlock/gridlock.html (aka: Rush Hour)


----------



## mr. k (Jun 10, 2003)

toast that a broken link...
just thought you might want to know!


----------



## qwikstreet (Jun 11, 2003)

Medevia used to be a big hit in our support department. We were actually hosting the server that ran that MUD. I wonder if we still do. I never played it on my Mac or got to involved in it.


----------

